# Why or how did you start in Sch/IPO?



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm just curious. I wish I had started years and years ago. I worry I might be too old now, time will tell. No pun intended, though maybe it should be. *S* It's always fascinated me, something I've always been interested in, started it the second time we were posted here by beginning an apprenticeship, but then we pcs'd and I didn't follow through due to family (son born with severe heart defects and all my time was spent with his surgeries, etc.). Life went on and I got more into showing. How or why did some of you get started in Sch/IPO?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Some of my family were involved in it when I was a kid. It was always at the back of my mind as something I wanted to do as an adult, but didn't have a dog capable of doing the work until I got a shepherd last year.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I haven't started yet, but definitely will be once I have my own pup. My reason is the aspect of obedience and the relationship it creates. It's also about giving a dog something to fulfil, especially considering that they were bred with a purpose in mind.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

When I got off active duty military, I was looking for a PPD trainer. I contacted one and had my dog evaluated. The head trainer and her husband also ran one of our local SchH clubs, and they told me to check it out. So I went to their next training day and started with them. That first day I just had to take a bite and try helper work. Then I was hooked. Besides club stuff we did a lot of outside training and did a lot of more PPD type scenarios. Since then I've moved onto different sports, and training styles but still dabble in IPO.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I stumbled into it by accident. I went to a clicker training seminar that led to my Rott being worked and it turned out he bit full and hard. I quit doing any conformation and AKC ob with him and joined a Sch club. Doc is the first dog I've had that could pass all 3 phases. Its a lot more fun.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Mycobraracr, were a K9 handler in the military?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Deb said:


> Mycobraracr, were a K9 handler in the military?



Nope, I just grew up with GSD's and have always loved them. As soon as I decided not to re-enlist, I got a GSD. She even lived in the barracks with me for a couple weeks lol. Shhh don't tell anyone. I was very fortunate that my military team was together for a long time. I got used to always having people there to watch my back. When leaving, it was an odd feeling being alone. It's the reason I always put so much emphasis on balance in my dogs. I take my dogs everywhere to watch my back.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Started back in the 70's when I was really young. Friend of ours was into SCH and got me involved. I trained at one of the 1st clubs in the states ;-).
Took a long hiatus, due to school and college back east, moved back to Bay Area, moved around the country for work. Then started up again in the mid 90s' with Baer at Menlo Park SCH Club, who ended up SCH2, OB3, KK for life - all under tough SV judges. Randy made you do everything... train, handle, handle in the show ring for others, double handle. Run a trial, run a show, run a breed survey. Lay tracks for all levels... Be part of a club and support everyone. 

Moved to north of Nashville, TN and started up with a club here. We started our club a few year ago. Same aspect that we took to our club when we started it. Focus is on IPO as sport, balance in people's lives. Clubs go thru changes and we have awesome people in our group. New people to sport, intelligent and common sense, do other venues (agility, etc) and bring a great balance and inquisitiveness to the training.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Smithie86 said:


> Started back in the 70's when I was really young. Friend of ours was into SCH and got me involved. I trained at one of the 1st clubs in the states ;-).


Peninsula Canine Corp?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think so . Friend of ours was Bob Hansen. By that time, he would come watch, not train and compete. We has a Marko Cellerland son at one point....


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Smithie86 said:


> I think so . Friend of ours was Bob Hansen. By that time, he would come watch, not train and compete. We has a Marko Cellerland son at one point....


 John and Kay Koerner are still active.This is interesting, the history:

History, First 50 Years PCC


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I actually started in AKC obedience with a Dobe and then with my first GSD. I got very tired and bored of the nit picky scoring and what I saw people doing to their dogs to get those scores so I looked into SchH. Made sense. I had a GSD from titled parents (sire, German import, mom bred and titled here from German dogs), had read about the history of the breed and, of course, SchH, called up some friends I knew from the obedience world that also did SchH and joined the club. It will be 25 years this coming January. 

I have always had working lines.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was taking (pet) Obedience classes with Keeta - she was a wild one when I adopted her, and I needed the training to learn how to work with her. We did so well in that class, the instructor started talking about Schutzhund, that I should come out to his club and see what it is about. I think I've only heard the word "Schutzhund" once before in my life, and it evoked some fuzzy image of a GSD biting a sleeve. The instructor explained to me the three phases, and I listened politely, but wasn't interested at first. 

We went on to more advance obedience classes and tracking classes given by the same instructor, and he kept bringing SchH up - After finishing the pet classes, I wanted to continue on with more training, but most of the venues in my town were CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) organizations for registered pure-bred dogs only, so not available to me. 

I decided (after some more urging), to come out to the SchH club and see what it was about, and I was blown away!!! Watching the dogs do hold and barks and escapes game me the chills, it was so exciting. The off-leash control and focus the members had with their dogs was unbeliveable. I never would have believed that this level of training and obedience was even possible. This was something I wanted to have with my dog. 

So glad I did join, have really been enjoying it since.


----------

